# SunSun filters.



## richard brown (27 Apr 2016)

Anyone used a SunSun canister filter?

Really thinking of ripping the built in juwel filter out and getting one of these as the price is very nice indeed.

Do they do a good job?


----------



## zozo (27 Apr 2016)

I use a HW 603 B 2,5 liter canister only i have no issues with it's construction nor quality. It's OK.. No idea about the pump motors they provide i used different manufacturer pump. But the canister is OK.. It also comes a size smaller.. Anyway, i advocate using prefilter canister only and provide them with an alternative external pump.. That way you'll only need to replace the pump if it ever brakes down and buy the quality and power you need.. Canisters can be used a live time if handled with care and only might need a new o-ring seal after some service time.  You can size it up with connect them in serie if 1 is not sufficient. etc..


----------



## richard brown (27 Apr 2016)

I like the sound of that one, alot smaller than the one I was looking at,what size tank do you use it with?

How do you know which pump would fit the canister also as I would need to get a more powerful pump.


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Apr 2016)

I have two APS 2000 externals both running Ok after several years. Can't really compare it against more expensivesive ones but at the price they were I took trouble of getting spares impeller and o rings.Bit fiddly getting the filter head and hoses in position after maintenance but you learn quick.12 months guarantee to check for issues too,think they have improved and updated the models lately


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2016)

I have two of them running for several years as well. If quality encompasses reliability, then they are good filters. In the same period of time on my Eheim I had to change the o-ring, the hose connector, the ceramic shaft and two weeks back the entire impellor cracked. But sure, the eheim is more powerful flow wise, only if it didn't break every so often.


----------



## richard brown (27 Apr 2016)

would 1000l/h be too much for an 80 litre tank?


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2016)

Probably not, especially if you use the full length of the spray bar as it slows down the flow significantly. They've added a narrower plastic connector to the design which restricts the flow. If you use a normal outlet they can be powerful enough. I haven't used the 1000 so I can't tell for sure but if it were me I'd get the 1000 version for an 80 litre tank.  Mine are the 2000 version and without the spraybars the flow can be powerful.


----------



## zozo (27 Apr 2016)

richard brown said:


> I like the sound of that one, alot smaller than the one I was looking at,what size tank do you use it with?
> 
> How do you know which pump would fit the canister also as I would need to get a more powerful pump.



I use that 2,5 liter canister on effective 42 liter tank, it's a bit oversized for that, but can a filter be to big if it is twice the size as needed?? It runs with a 650 l/h pump.. The pump is simply connected inline in the hose with hose connectors... Pump capacity on the lable is always given as free flow capacity, how much this capacity reduces depends on filter media, lenght of hoses etc.. So a pump should always be over rated by a certain percentage.. As depending on what media the pump should push through 50% extra might be enough.. Dunno actualy in my case the 50% extra is sufficient..


----------



## richard brown (27 Apr 2016)

ahh, I think I will order the 1000 l/h APS one due to them been a uk based company so easier to source parts etc.

Will have to replace the inlet and outlet though with something that looks nicer.

I was gonna pay for the 500 l/h juwel pump to replace the 300 l/h one but this seems a much better option.

Thank you all for your time and advice/experiences.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (27 Apr 2016)

Hi I am using this (2000lph) on an180L tank. No issues other than the priming part that is now a bit stiff... but I can easily get around this one by detaching the hose clamp,  get some water in the IN hole to fill the canister,  plug the hose clamp back on and that's it! 
I am using a skimmer on the inlet, a diy co2 reactor on the outlet and a 125cm diy spraybar -  it can push the water jets against the front glass at distance of 40cm.

I am almost sure that its the same filter as the one all pond solution offers.


----------



## GHNelson (27 Apr 2016)

There was a nice little filter on the market a few years back!
Tetratec 400.
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Nick16 (27 Apr 2016)

I will be using a Tetratec ex1200 on my next 60cm tank. (85 litres) as long as the flow is spread out, the more the better!


----------



## richard brown (27 Apr 2016)

Nick16 said:


> I will be using a Tetratec ex1200 on my next 60cm tank. (85 litres) as long as the flow is spread out, the more the better!



Looks nice but a little on the expensive side for me.


----------



## Nick16 (27 Apr 2016)

Its about the 4th tank its been used on, so i have had it ages! 

Personally i have found that you get what you pay for in this hobby. Ive had cheap externals before and they are a little more noisy in the cabinet and also take longer to remove pipework etc. However, i have replaced alot of O rings with the Ex1200's ive had!


----------



## Ryan Young (27 Apr 2016)

Richard,
If you take a look on Ebay you are likely to find a lot of trusted brand Filters such as Fluval and Eheim which could be safer & perhaps better than a SunSun one for a similar price just second hand, in my opinion buying a second hand filter, providing it is not broken etc. is more convenient as you get what you pay for 90% of the time.
Ryan


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Apr 2016)

Christos Ioannou said:


> Hi I am using this (2000lph) on an180L tank. No issues other than the priming part that is now a bit stiff... but I can easily get around this one by detaching the hose clamp, get some water in the IN hole to fill the canister, plug the hose clamp back on and that's it!



You don't need to prime this filter unless the hoses are empty, e.g. after cleaning the hoses. The trick is actually not to fill the filter to the top but to the level of the top basket only.  Just turn it on then after cleaning and it will fill up and prime itself. It otherwise has problems priming itself if its almost full.


----------

